# 8'2" Boss V Plow w new blade Indy



## lanceyoung (Jun 2, 2017)

Selling a boss rt3 vplow. Brand new blade and brand new smart hitch switch. Comes with mount and all wiring for 99-07 ford. Will take a reasonable offer. $3,000 obo.


----------

